# low amniotic fluid @ 29 weeks



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
After a weekend of very little if any movement from baby I went to the maternity day assessment unit today. They first tried to do a trace of the baby's heartbeat but could not find it, so I was sent to have a scan, which showed a heartbeat, and normale growth, but the baby was not moving and the amniotic fluid was low. I was then put on the monitor and this time the baby heatbeat was there. I have to have another scan in 2 wks time and then see a consultant about the results. They have said I am not losing amniotic fluid, but the baby and the placenta makes it, so if it is low does this mean the placenta is not working and what does this mean for my baby?
The baby still is not moving much, but they said there is not much to be done until the next scan, but if i am worried come back in.
I am terrified, I keep thinking my baby is struggling for life and I will not know.
Dose low amniotic fluid mean my baby could die? 
Also last week at my 28wk midwife meeting, she did a pee test and said I should eat breakfast, as my pee showed I was not eating, the thing is I had had a big cooked breakfast only 2hours before?
So is all this linked, is the placenta not working because for some reason my body is saying I,m not eating( which I am) so low amniotic fluid. My midwife did not put the thing about my pee saying I was not eating in my notes and i only remembered at home today.
I am 29wks
many thanks
Mariann


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

it may be that your placenta isn't functioning to its full capacity, which is why the liquor volume is reduced.

There isn't anything you can have done to prevent it happening or do to improve it unfortunately.

Be aware of your 10 movements each day and as they have said to you, if you are worried go straight back to them.

Take care x


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
I have had another bit of news today, my glucose test came back and it is high 11( don't know what it is supposed to be) anyway I have to have a fasting test on the 9th, which is 5 days before my rescan to check the level of the amniotic fluid, how will the test affect a baby with low amniotic fluid. Also when they measured the baby yesterday,  to see if it was small after they found out about the low fluid, the baby was normale, but with diabetes the baby can be very big, so if I do have both diabetes and low amniotic fluid, will it affect the baby's size.
Also I have read that having low fluid can bring on premature labour and so does diabetes, so does this mean I have a very high chance of this? I am only 29wks. what are the baby's chance of survival if born now?
how commen is it to have both?
Also I have lost weight and my boobs have not hurt or even tingled or look any different does this have anything to do with the placenta not working well
I am just scared for my baby
The last two days just seem like a  bad dream.
Mariann


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Firstly, try to relax.  If they were in any way concerned that you were going to go into labour, they would have firstly given you an injection of steroids to help the baby's lungs to mature, and admitted you for observation. 

I'll try to deal with things in order:

1) Glucose.  When did you have it checked?  What time of day was it, when had you last eaten?  Babies can be big with diabetes, but if it is well controlled, either by adjusting your diet or taking insulin, any problems should be avoided.  This will all be done under the careful eye of a consultant, a medical dr, a dietician, and a diabetic nurse.  Some people do get both low liquor volume and gestational diabetes, it's seen quite often.

2) premature labour. With diabetes, and also with low fluid volume, you are at a higher risk than most people of going into premature labour.  However, this could be anything from now, until 36 weeks, or you could very well go to full term.  Your baby's chances of survial increase every day, and if everything is ok with your baby, the chances of survival are quite good.  However, as I said before, they obviously aren't concerned that you are going to deliver imminenetly, or they would have taken some action.
3) weight loss etc.  You experienced a long period of time in your pregnancy where you were unable to eat very much, due to feeling sick, so that will be the main factor in your weight loss.  Don't worry about your boobs not tingling, it's rare with your first baby to feel anything happening with milk production until after the birth.

Try to keep calm about everything, the drs deal with this situation multiple times on a daily basis, and in time will probably bring you back every couple of days for a scan to check the function of the placenta.

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
I have calmed down a lot since Monday and Yesterday, I think is was the stress of Monday and then having the glucose tests coming back high the next day, just put me in a panic. Thank you for ansawering all my questions. I re-read my posting and it was a bit mad with all the questions.
I am making sure that the baby moves 10 times and then just getting on with my day. 
Mariann


----------

